# 4 jbl a6000gti crown



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

my homie is nutz :biggrin:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

more pics coming soon as soon as he sticks them in something


----------



## BlackRob8687 (Oct 9, 2006)

What vehicle are those going in and what is he planning on pushing with all that power?? Nice pics btw


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackRob8687_@Dec 30 2008, 09:59 PM~12563716
> *What vehicle are those going in and what is he planning on pushing with all that power?? Nice pics btw
> *


he isnt sure on the vehicle yet, im trying to talk him to getting a two door yukon but he wants a van......he hasnt decided on subs yet either, as his mind progresses so will my updates :biggrin:


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

I only see ONE, not FOUR...

Why is there cheap ass neon tubes strapped to it?


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Brahma Brian_@Jan 1 2009, 03:20 PM~12577100
> *I only see ONE, not FOUR...
> 
> Why is there cheap ass neon tubes strapped to it?
> *


thats 2 of the four the other 2 are in storage and were not sure why there are cheap neons on it becuz his other three have l.e.d.s :dunno:


----------



## CODE BLUE (Aug 9, 2003)

Mean amps but expensive. Wish I had even one of them.


----------

